# ADGA National updates



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

Picture from senior and intermediate 2 showmanship. The classes were huge this year! I'll try to post winners when I get their names


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

Congratulations to all the Showmanship winners:Jr. Faith Hitch
Int1. Blythe Heber
Int2. Mahala Morgen
Sr. Joseph Larson


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats to the winners! 

Do you know the winners of the Fitting Contest?


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

What is Fitting? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Skyla, the judges are inspecting the animals right now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ciwheeles said:


> What is Fitting?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


They are judged on how well the fit the goats.. They have teams of four and they have to clip the goat and such and get them show ready 



Emzi00 said:


> Skyla, the judges are inspecting the animals right now.


Ok  I forgot the times and such lol!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

That sounds like fun to compete in! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

It does!! Bummer when it's in PA I'll be too old  lol!

Wait.. I'll be 21.. Isn't that the cut off for the youth events? So I could still do it if it was...


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Riley's team got 5th for fitting!!! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Whoo!! That's great!!! :stars: :leap:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

A lot of people I know placed in the top ten for their showmanship classes too, everyone's doing great!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's awesome!!! 

Do you know how Riley Placed in showmanship?? She would have been in the int. 2 class..


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I didn't hear her name, so I don't know.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Awe! Lol  
Now I have to wait till she gets home.   

It's gonna be a long week... :lol:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I can ask her if you want..... :lol: I think she was going to update on Facebook anyway.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't think she has wifi.. :/ I texted her and it never got delivered... But you can try!  see if she gets it!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Great picture! I'm noticing that there aren't any Nigerians (that I can see) in Fitting & Showmanship.... :\


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I saw a Nigie in a pic some where... 
Not a common choice.. Can't say I blame the tall people :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

How are the Alpine Jr's doing?!? Lol


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Moving along.... they only started an hour late.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Gah!! I'm Dying!!!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Sable juniors are done, on to intermediate.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Alpines are taking forever, time for popcorn.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Is it a big class?

Do you have to pay to see the show book?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Something like 16. I think so, but I'm having trouble getting it to load...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Bummer


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Leaving for a bit ttyl


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I was wrong... :lol: 24 was the count.


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

Alpine Jr kids: 1st was Windrush Farm Fiction and 2nd was Kickapoo Valley Epiphany. There are letter in between but I didn't catch them


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

First one was Windrush Farms IRS Fiction. 2nd and 3rd were both Kickapoo Valley.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Showbook is finally loading, I saved a copy and I can try to pm or email it to those who are interested.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

If you could send it to me, that would be fantastic!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

CritterCarnival said:


> Showbook is finally loading, I saved a copy and I can try to pm or email it to those who are interested.


Can you to me!?  if PM doesn't work I'll send you my email


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Can you to me!?  if PM doesn't work I'll send you my email


Sorry, was outside playing with puppy...if you pm me your email addy, I'll send you a copy.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Ashley got 14th and 10th out of 15 does in the Junior Kid Class.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Aww shucks

If someone doesn't mind passing along what happens in the intermediates and seniors I'd appreciate it. I'm feeding goats 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Int. for Ashley was 11th & 14th out of I think 15 again. I didn't watch Seniors though.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Any idea who won the first 2 classes? And the Seniors.. My friend had this senior doeling that was pretty nice. I'm curious as to how it stood up again major competition.. Her herd name is Sweet Garden


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

